# Color blending on a hackle..



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Found this amazing youtube channel!!
Had to share, I'm not sure if I enjoy her how to's, or her music more, lol.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK1OCic6Qh0&list=TLl_aBHv1TkFjKpmxUpuAXPaiJvbxrbIwH[/ame]


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

cool video- I find it interesting that she places her diz "backwards" from all the instruction I have taken! 

another fiber controversy brewing!!!!

I was always told that the concave part of the diz (the inside of the curve) goes TOWARD the fiber being pulled off to funnel it through the hole and to keep it from fraying. Wool Wench does it opposite!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That vid rocks :dance: Thank you for posting it!
I love the colors she uses. 

WIHH, that's a nice Diz!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that's not my diz! But I have a nicer one coming!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

This is WIHH's new diz.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> This is WIHH's new diz.


 :dance: :bouncy: :clap: :nanner:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I have always been taught the opposite :shrug: I love that she'll diz. Your new one is beautiful too.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

FUN video ... that could get addicting !! I also learned to use a diz with the concave part towards the fiber to help direct it in the diz ..... I wonder why they say to use it the other way ......


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Miz Mary said:


> FUN video ... that could get addicting !! I also learned to use a diz with the concave part towards the fiber to help direct it in the diz ..... I wonder why they say to use it the other way ......


Using a hackle is a blast!!! It can be so much fun.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What a beautiful diz! That is just flat gorgeous! I love the vid, to. 

I have 4 glorious days off. I've been itching to break open my hackle and combs but have to wait until I can wash my fleece and it is still too cold!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Kasota said:


> What a beautiful diz! That is just flat gorgeous! I love the vid, to.
> 
> I have 4 glorious days off. I've been itching to break open my hackle and combs but have to wait until I can wash my fleece and it is still too cold!!


 Once you get going on your hackle you wont want to quit!!!
I hope it warms up for everyone soon.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe whilst waiting I will stain my hackle and combs...

I have 4 days off! 

Maybe I'll even get the Traveler put together!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive got to get a finish on mine this weekend Its heated up enough Ive had to get the swamp cooler going. Im not loosing another wheel to no finish!!


----------

